# Sailing Key West on Catalina 22



## Marcin Wroclaw (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi,

Im looking for information what side of Keys is better to sail from Miami (or Key Largo, not sure where is start) to Key West. What side is safer to me on 22 feet boat, Atlantic side or Florida Bay side? Thank you!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

South of the Keys the Gulfstream can run pretty close to the reefs. That current runs east. The prevailing winds are easterlies. Not a very good situation for a 22 footer if the wind is up.
Inside requires vigilance, unless you like getting stuck in the mud or on a sand bar. Shouldn't be a problem with a good chart, but chances are you'll motor more than sail, at least to Marathon.


----------



## Marcin Wroclaw (Jan 17, 2017)

I still can change my plans. Is that better idea sail Naples to Key West? Will be there next week, wind is still blowing from east.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Marcin Wroclaw said:


> I still can change my plans. Is that better idea sail Naples to Key West? Will be there next week, wind is still blowing from east.


There is NOTHING between Key West and Marco Island just south of Naples. How long can you boondock on your Catalina 22?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Bigger boats are routinely lost on all three routes. That doesn't mean any of the routes are unsafe, but you'll need to know your capabilities, have proper water tankage, and the usual safety gear (VHF, flares, life jackets) along with being able to read the weather, which quickly changes or reverses this time of year. Filing a float plan and arranging to check in with someone on a regular basis is really not optional.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

If you get stuck you pull the keel up. Boat will only draw 2' with the keel up.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Sal Paradise said:


> If you get stuck you pull the keel up. Boat will only draw 2' with the keel up.


And if you are still stuck, at least you can jump out and push her!


----------



## Marcin Wroclaw (Jan 17, 2017)

I do have Boat US, should be fine if stuck and can't move.


----------



## Marcin Wroclaw (Jan 17, 2017)

ianjoub said:


> There is NOTHING between Key West and Marco Island just south of Naples. How long can you boondock on your Catalina 22?


I have 2 - 3 weeks, Im flexible with time. Any sugestions?


----------



## Marcin Wroclaw (Jan 17, 2017)

hellosailor said:


> Bigger boats are routinely lost on all three routes. That doesn't mean any of the routes are unsafe, but you'll need to know your capabilities, have proper water tankage, and the usual safety gear (VHF, flares, life jackets) along with being able to read the weather, which quickly changes or reverses this time of year. Filing a float plan and arranging to check in with someone on a regular basis is really not optional.


I did some work before, keel pivot replacement, keel lift wire, all new rigging etc. Engine is 6hp Tohatsu 4 strokes and just come back from service. We have 2 VHS radios, GPS, Chart book, life jackets, 10 gal of gas, 7 foot ponton boat as dinghy with minkota electric motor. Anything else? I think will start on Biscayne Bay and head Key West thru Marathon.


----------



## wsmurdoch (Jan 23, 2007)

You should have a blast. We sailed our Tanzer 22 from Baltimore to St Augustine and the length of the Tennessee River two weeks at a time as vacation allowed. We visited and re-visited the Chesapeake Bay and the NC sounds. Most of the time was with my wife and two small daughters. It was always fun. We now have a 34' Pacific Seacraft and it has been down the east coast of the US to the Bahamas nine times so far. On one of those trips we turned right at St Lucie FL, took the canal to Ft Myers, then went to the Dry Tortugas, Key West, and back through the keys to Miami before heading on to the Bahamas. Were my wife and I still as young as we were, we'd do the trip on the Tanzer. Yes, its camping, but 2 ft board up draft gives you better places to anchor, more places to go, and an escape from the crowds.

Check out the photo in my wife's blog entry for June 6, 2015. Irish Eyes to the Bahamas It could be you.

Watch the weather. Don't get in a rush. Don't do anything stupid. Exploit your shallow draft. Have fun.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Marcin Wroclaw said:


> I have 2 - 3 weeks, Im flexible with time. Any sugestions?


Suggestions? Yes, go and do it, have fun. I'm just suggesting that you may be 3 days from Naples to Key West in a Catalina 22 with less than favorable winds. Prepare accordingly with food and water.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Launching in Biscayne (Crandon Marina?) and heading south to Key West from there will be a blast. No reason not to enjoy both the Atlantic and Florida Bay sides as you make that trip, just pick your side depending on weather.
Watch your charts. Listen to the weather forecasts. So many great little islands to explore, reefs to snorkel or dive, and back-country anchorages to enjoy. Do you use Active Captain? If not check it out for info on places to stop for a meal or fuel when you need them. I keep my boat in Key Largo so can give you some ideas for places to check out around there if you're interested.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Nothing to add, but that sounds like a blast. Here's to flexible schedules and simple boats like the C22!


----------



## wsmurdoch (Jan 23, 2007)

bigdogandy said:


> Launching in Biscayne (Crandon Marina?) and heading south to Key West from there will be a blast.


Crandon Park would be a good starting point. The marina staff is friendly, it is a safe place to leave your vehicle and trailer, and it has a bus stop. If you decided to make the trip one way from Miami to Key West (maybe bad weather for the return trip, or too much time loitering on the way down the keys), you could return to Crandon Marina by bus or rental car, get your vehicle and trailer, and retrieve your boat by road. It adds some flexibility to the trip.


----------



## Cap-Couillon (Jan 2, 2013)

My opinion only... Your mileage may vary. 

Put in somewhere in the upper Biscane Bay and run down the gulf side at least as far as Marathon. Plenty of water for 5' draft or less but it does get a little tight between Ramshorn Cut and Cowpens. With the prevailing Northeasters this time of year, much more comfortable than Hawk Channel plus there are a LOT of anchorages. Most with good NE protection and many more where you can pick your side depending on winds at the time. Good start for a less than experienced sailor with a smallish boat. Plenty of places to make an early stop on short notice. 

If Key West is a "have to" goal, you may wish to layup in the Marathon area and wait for a weather window to head the rest of the way West in Hawk channel. The inside route is do-able, and a lot of fun, but a long way around. Long day via Hawk channel with a South to SE wind but only about 50 miles. Remember, you are traveling East to West after the upper Keys, not North to South. 

Good ride in a small boat with room to sail in all but a few spots. Water is thin (6-9) but with the exception of the well marked channels and cuts, it is consistant without the shifting bars you find further north. Made the trip twice in the last couple years. Both times on the bay side. 25' Coronado and 38' Morgan. 5 days playing in my little Coronado, 2 days on a delivery push with the Morgan. Both trips from Marine Stadium in Miami to Boot Key Harbor Marathon via the bay and Moser channel under the 7 Mile Bridge. Add another day in Hawk Channel to Key West. 

Be aware, I have yet to find what I consider a "good" anchorage in Key West. Most are exposed in NE winds (prevailing in winter) with long wet dinghy rides to less than great dinghy docks. Tis the season... Reason lots of folks hit Marathon and take a $4.00 bus ride to play in Key West. Moorings are full in Boot Key, but still room in the anchorages and Sister Creek. 10 boats leaving today and tomorrow for passages to the Bahamas as well as Cuba and the Virgins. 

Short answer, take the quiet route inside and enjoy the ride. The shot below is behind Channel Key (just north of Marathon) in December.

Enjoy and Good Luck


----------



## Marcin Wroclaw (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you all for important information!!! What you all mean by saint 'weather window' ? What weather is optimum for us? What condition is dangerous, what waves and wind speed?


----------



## Marcin Wroclaw (Jan 17, 2017)

bigdogandy said:


> Do you use Active Captain?


Just installed, my nick name is MarcinS. Please let me know about good anchorages (with NE wind protection) on my way to Marathon. Thank you!


----------



## Marcin Wroclaw (Jan 17, 2017)

wsmurdoch said:


> Crandon Park would be a good starting point. The marina staff is friendly, it is a safe place to leave your vehicle and trailer, and it has a bus stop. If you decided to make the trip one way from Miami to Key West (maybe bad weather for the return trip, or too much time loitering on the way down the keys), you could return to Crandon Marina by bus or rental car, get your vehicle and trailer, and retrieve your boat by road. It adds some flexibility to the trip.


This is great idea, sailing Key West and returning by bus! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Cap-Couillon (Jan 2, 2013)

"Weather Window" equals a period of favorable prevailing winds. Strong enough to sail by, but not blowing like stink. In the Keys in the winter expect a series of cold fronts pushing through with attending E-NE winds, 25-30 mph. These winds blowing against the Gulf Stream can produce some steep and uncomfortable seas. Even Hawk Channel which is sandwiched between the reef and the Keys can get pretty lumpy and no fun. 

So far this year, we seem to be getting a typical weather pattern. Strong E-NE winds for 7-10 days, swinging around to the S and laying down for 3-4 days. These 3 or 4 day weather windows are when most folks make the run down the outside or head across the Gulf Stream. Last year we couldn't catch a break. Seemed like the Nor' Easters blew steady for months on end. Lot's of seasoned travlers spent the whole season in the Keys rather than their planned trips. Ah well, most dangerous things on a boat are a watch and a calendar. If you have any doubts as to you or your boats ability to handle upcoming weather, stay put for a bit. 

Some Bayside anchorages with easy access, good holding and ok protection to the NE... Long Arsenicker Key, Tarpon Basin, Shell Key, Lignumvitae Key, Channel Key. Location and details are an excercise left to the student... Try Active Capt for aditional info and other folks opinions. 

Bus ride from Key West to Miami. Key West Transit Lower Keys Shuttle (KW to Marathon) $4.00, Monroe Dade Shuttle (Marathon to FL City) $3.75, #38 Busway (Fl City to South Dade MetroRail) $3.50... Not a bad ride, and lots of views along the way.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I think if its a good motor and you are willing to just use it for hours, and you watch the weather - you'll get there fine. My 5 hp Merc which is the same basic motor will use about 1.5 liters per hour at about 5 mph. There is a dude in Patagonia sailing between icebergs on a Cat 22 right now. Does your motor charge the batt? Battery life would be a worry. Some other things that have helped me - I ditched the galley for more storage space. I find that I need to use an inverter for cell phone charging and a solar panel. I also have a combination chart plotter/ depth finder running off my single battery.

I wonder if the dingy is a good idea. It might be more problems to tow.


----------



## Marcin Wroclaw (Jan 17, 2017)

Cap-Couillon said:


> "
> So far this year, we seem to be getting a typical weather pattern. Strong E-NE winds for 7-10 days, swinging around to the S and laying down for 3-4 days. These 3 or 4 day weather windows are when most folks make the run down the outside or head across the Gulf Stream. Last year we couldn't catch a break. Seemed like the Nor' Easters blew steady for months on end. Lot's of seasoned travlers spent the whole season in the Keys rather than their planned trips. Ah well, most dangerous things on a boat are a watch and a calendar. If you have any doubts as to you or your boats ability to handle upcoming weather, stay put for a bit.


Thank you. I think the weather window will start this Tuesday will be open for 3-4 days. For this weekend forecast is saying wind 34 mph and wave swell 7.5, no good.
So anything blowing from East, below and around 15 mph i can count as weather wind, right?


----------



## Marcin Wroclaw (Jan 17, 2017)

Sal Paradise said:


> I think if its a good motor and you are willing to just use it for hours, and you watch the weather - you'll get there fine. My 5 hp Merc which is the same basic motor will use about 1.5 liters per hour at about 5 mph. Does your motor charge the batt? Battery life would be a worry. I find that I need to use an inverter for cell phone charging and a solar panel. I also have a combination chart plotter/ depth finder running off my single battery.
> 
> I wonder if the dingy is a good idea. It might be more problems to tow.


I have 6 hp Tohatsu, not sure what is gas millage. My motor don't charge battery. I do have 130 Watts solar panels system and battery bank. We have chart plotter and deep/fish finder too. Cabin and running light contacted to dedicated battery. Chart plotter and other electronics connected independent to 2nd battery. My dingy is inflatable pontoon boat big Mariner, will be deflated and stored inside the boat.


----------



## Marcin Wroclaw (Jan 17, 2017)

What is best anchor for Keys? How long needs to be chain and line ? I have SeaSense Anchor #15 Slip Ring Econo. Also will use my mooring anchor Seachoice Pyramid Anchor - 100 LB


----------



## Cap-Couillon (Jan 2, 2013)

Sunday thru Tues looks pretty sporty. Inside route is open to the west so strong west winds can put an uncomfortable chop in the shallow waters of the sounds. GFS models look good after that for at least 4 days or so... 15-20 on the inside route is just good sailing. Remember the forecast is an educated guess. Especially more than 4 days out. Avoid the big blows and you should be fine. 

Double check your Tohatsu... My 6hp 4stroke SeaPro puts out 5-6 amps at normal speed. Not a lot, but it helps. Checking fuel logs, average around 13 mpg (statute) with no big currents to worry about in the bay side. If you were to take Hawk Channel from Moser Channel to Key West you are traveling well inside the eastern edge of the Gulf Stream. Much closer into shore around Key Biscane and Miami.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Hawk Channel from 15 Mile cut is a slog on a good day. With the skinny draft you sport, you can do the Gulf side with no problems whatsoever. Lots of nice places to drop the hook, but the sand is pretty thin and you need all the chain you can hang in order to hold tight. Some very protected locations back in the mangroves, though, but the skeeters and noseeums will eat your butt alive if you don't have a full screen enclosure for the cockpit. Ran into this near Big Copit Key several years ago in a center console fishing boat while holing up during a brief thunderstorm. I still have the scare to prove it.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## dixiedawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Marcin Wroclaw said:


> I have 2 - 3 weeks, Im flexible with time. Any sugestions?


Here's one ... Launch from Marco Island and sail down along the coast to Marathon Key. Then, once you're in Marathon, choose the inside or outside route to Key West depending on weather. You will have a blast. The coastline between Marco Island and Marathon Key is gorgeous, and has many protected anchorages you can duck into, and sit on your own private beach drinking rum and watching the sun set on the Gulf of Mexico while the weather blows over. Halfway down is Little Shark River, which is worth a day of exploring unto itself. We sail a C22 in the area regularly, and LOVE it. Just be aware there will be no cell phone/internet/marinas/NOTHING for most of the way. The VHF will be your only communication and your only source of weather forecasts. But to us, this is part of the appeal.

Now, getting BACK to Marco from KW is another story since the winds are typically east. You might have to do it straight through, which is over 93 miles of open water sailing due north. Only you can say if you're up for that. I myself have not done it yet, due to time constraints. One of these days though ...!


----------

